# Gibt es Neuigkeiten zu Siedler 8?



## Gast1658956205 (26. September 2017)

Ich frage mal ganz naiv in die Runde, ob jemand was von BB gehört hat? Ich warte jetzt schon bald zwei Jahre auf Neuigkeiten zu Siedler 8.
Nach dem "Desaster von Anteria" ist es furchtbar ruhig geworden.
Ich will endlich wieder ein neues Siedler zocken!!


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. September 2017)

Kurz gesagt: nein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. September 2017)

Und da BlueByte ja jetzt erstmal mit Anno 1800 noch eine Weile beschäftigt ist, wird es da vermutlich so schnell auch nichts neues geben.


----------



## Gast1658956205 (30. September 2017)

Dann zocken wir halt wieder mal Anno... ABER das Thema ist noch nicht vom Tisch!


----------

